
HP warns of firmware death at 40k hrs - williamDafoe
https://www.engadget.com/2020/03/25/hpe-ssd-bricked-firmware-flaw/
======
williamDafoe
Looks like some of the employees in the printer cartridge division have moved
into management roles in the enterprise SSD division ....

------
jimbob45
~4.5 years

